# Inter-racial Marriage



## Derek (Aug 27, 2007)

Agree or disagree?  We more and more of this in today's society.  Any references to this in the bible??
I don't believe in it personally, but don't know if it is right or wrong in God's eyes??????


----------



## PWalls (Aug 27, 2007)

As a father to a white female, I would not be initially happy if she chose to marry a black male or hispanic male or other (or vice-versa with either of my sons). Mainly because of differences in culture and because down here in the South there would be "issues" with acceptance and such.

However, it is my understanding that the Israelites were forbidden to inter-marry with other races in the Old Testament because of the religious issues brought on by marrying into paganism. Look at Solomon and all his woes from marrying those other women from different races.

But, as far as the New Testament goes, the restriction on marriage has nothing to do with Race. It is all about the belief.

Marriages should be between two born-again believers. If my daughter/sons choose to marry a person of another race, my first concern is going to be that the person is a Christian. If I put my faith in that, the rest will work out.


----------



## farmasis (Aug 27, 2007)

I look at it this way, if 2 grown ups want to marry and they can deal with it, why should I have a problem with it? I would want my daughter to have someone who treated her kindly and respectfully, regardless of what he looked like.

But, what about the children? I wonder if there is ever any consideration about future children. It is hard enough to be a child these days, without the added confusion of being a mixed race child. I would think the teasing and the feeling of not being able to fit in fully in either race would be a problem, especially in adolescence.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2007)

I have several friends that are interracial married.  The only problem I have with it is it is hard.  Both on those married and their future children.  Our society just does not condone this at least in this part of the world.  Two grown people should be ale to marry who they like (of the opposite sex)  but young peopel do not always understand the consequences of their actions.  Of course that also applies to peopel of the same race.


----------



## FishFanatic (Aug 27, 2007)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with it.  I believe with everything within me that the Jesus I have read about and that I know would never have a problem with interacial marriages.  And this is regardless of what kind of problems we think society would give their children or themselves.  Just because life may be a little more difficult does not mean that wrong should prevail.  This issue makes me think of people who say that an abortion should be carried through because the kid will probably have a rough life living with foster parents or whatever else.   As for scripture, check out Numbers 12.  Aaron's wife acted in a racist or hateful manner towards Moses Cushite wife.  She was punished by God with leprosy for this.  Aaron asked  God to forgive his wife for this sin.   And the Cushites were dark skinned people.


----------



## FishFanatic (Aug 27, 2007)

I also wanted to add that I'm glad you posted this topic Derek.  I got a feeling that this thread my not get very long, because it is such a touchy issue....an issue that runs deep through family lines.  Meaning this is what many people in the south were raised to believe.  It becomes even more difficult when a person accepts Christ and chooses to live a life for Christ.  How do they handle the issue?  Unfortunately many incorporate their belief into their Christianity, instead of letting God fix the issue.


----------



## Derek (Aug 27, 2007)

I have mixed emotions about it....I have nothing against other races, but being a new father to a daughter, I, of course struggle with the thought of it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 27, 2007)

doesnt bother me a bit and I have raised teenage daughters.

I am wayyyyyy more interested in the quality of the kid picking her up than the color of the kids skin


----------



## dutchman (Aug 27, 2007)

God doesn't want any of us to be unequally yoked with an unbeliever. Skin color doesn't have any bearing on that, last I checked. Jesus died for us all.


----------



## toddboucher (Aug 27, 2007)

Im mostly against it, to the point its just another thing which could cause a break-up. Only the couple knows is if their love is strong enough. 

Back to the bible question. It doesn't say that moses married a black woman but In Number 12:1 Miriam and Aaron began to talk against Moses because of his Cushite wife, for he had married a Cushite. Now KJV uses Ethiopian. I did a search on Cushite and I found this

Did Moses Marry a Cushite?
Early Traditions Suggest He Did
J. Daniel Hays
Although some modern interpreters seem to prefer to conflate Cush with Midian, the earliest biblical translators and interpreters clearly understood Cush to be a region in Africa. The Greek translation of the Bible known as the Septuagint (produced for the Greek-speaking Jewish community in the third to second century B.C.E.) and the Latin Vulgate (late fourth century C.E.) both translate the term "Cushite" in Numbers 12:1 as "Ethiopian," the term used by the Greeks and Romans to refer to the region south of Egypt inhabited by people with black skin. 

so I guess he did have a inter-racial marriage.
I heard one preacher say its kind of funny, the bible said God gave Miriam leprous and she became white as snow. I guess Gad said if you like the color white so much now you're white.


----------



## farmasis (Aug 27, 2007)

FishFanatic said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with it.  I believe with everything within me that the Jesus I have read about and that I know would never have a problem with interacial marriages.  And this is regardless of what kind of problems we think society would give their children or themselves.  Just because life may be a little more difficult does not mean that wrong should prevail.  This issue makes me think of people who say that an abortion should be carried through because the kid will probably have a rough life living with foster parents or whatever else.   As for scripture, check out Numbers 12.  Aaron's wife acted in a racist or hateful manner towards Moses Cushite wife.  She was punished by God with leprosy for this.  Aaron asked  God to forgive his wife for this sin.   And the Cushites were dark skinned people.



I do not think it is wrong to take into consideration things that will affect a child acceptance into society. I would consider my children with accepting a job in the public eye, moving to a new location, and other things as such. 
I do not think it is the same as deciding to abort a child. If you had a genetic defect that ran in your family and wanted to seek a genetics counselor to determine the risk of passing that along, would that be the same as aborting a child with a defect?


----------



## Derek (Aug 27, 2007)

I guess its easy to say what I "would, could, should" do if the situation arose, but I really don't know how I'd react to it.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 27, 2007)

I think Marriage is founded in Love and blessed by the Grace of God, regardless of the race, creed or color.

It is ridiculed and contested by the sin of humans, out of hate, not love.


----------



## toddboucher (Aug 27, 2007)

Everything will be fine as long as there not a gator fan


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 27, 2007)

Im against it. I think you need to stay with your own kind. I have heard people say "God dont see color" Well he does, he separated the Nations. Will it get in the way of salvation, I dont think so, no one said it was a sin. There is just something about nature teaching you things also, cant quiet put my finger on it, but I dont recall a cat and dog mixing


----------



## jneil (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm more about the quality of the person than their skin color.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 27, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> Im against it. I think you need to stay with your own kind. I have heard people say "God dont see color" Well he does, he separated the Nations. Will it get in the way of salvation, I dont think so, no one said it was a sin. There is just something about nature teaching you things also, cant quiet put my finger on it, but I dont recall a cat and dog mixing


 
So if you're ancestors are from England and you're wifes are from the U.S. then you are living the out the sins of your fathers???


----------



## hunter_58 (Aug 27, 2007)

what color was Jesus ????


----------



## SBG (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope both of my kids marry white folks. I guess it is the fear in me that some ignorant  person would hurt one of them or a child it they intermarried. Having said that, it either of my kids married outside of their race, I certainly would not disown them.

I had a guy at church one day say that it is a sin to intermarry, but he couldn't produce a scripture to back it up. He said that was just his belief-in that regard, he is like a lot of people that post in this forum.


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 27, 2007)

*I have no problem with it*

The race of a person doesn't affect my thoughts of marital eligibility for my children..........


----------



## SBG (Aug 27, 2007)

hunter_58 said:


> what color was Jesus ????



I believe he was olive.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 27, 2007)

Did God have a purpose for "dividing" us up into races ? Why do distinctly different races exist? I sure don't know. Like somebody else said - there's nothing in the Bible specifically condoning OR forbidding inter-racial marriages.
Good question !


----------



## FishFanatic (Aug 27, 2007)

To those who don't think there is anything in the Bible that references the right or wrong of inter-racial marriage, what do you think of the verse we gave above, Numbers 12?   Seems pretty straightforward to me.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 27, 2007)

fishing technician said:


> I'm thankful that God does not judge us by the color of our skin as man so often does.



Amen one of my best friends married a black girl and she was as sweet as could be. She passed away a couple of years ago. They have a fine son also.


----------



## FishFanatic (Aug 27, 2007)

Furthermore, could anyone take any of Jesus's teachings seriously  if He was shallow enough to say that  people of different races should not marry?  Can any of you honestly say the Jesus you know and love would even consider color of skin necessary to marry?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 28, 2007)

the Bible says nothing about interracial marriage on the NT.  The Jews were forbidden to marry non-Jews, but Judaism is a religion, not a race.  They were forbidden because God did not want the beliefs of Judaism to be tainted.  In the same way (and like the Bible says) a believer should not marry a non-believer because the believer's lifestyle probably will not prosper and progress.

None of that has anything to do with race.

I believe God split up the nations after the Tower of Babel and people developed the skin colors they have now through adaptation and evolution.  Not genetic or special (as in, evolution of species) evolution, but physical.  Whether it be from exposure to sun, nutrients in food and water, etc.   Its some of the same reason that Nordic people tend to have blonde hair and blue eyes.  I believe God physically dispersed the people but they adapted to their skin colors and  various features.


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 28, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with with interracial marriage.  My best friend has been dating a black girl for almost 4 yrs now.  Times have changed and so have the younger generations, (noone take offense to this) The older generation have different views, but they came up in a different time of thinking and the way people of color were viewed.  God doesn't judge us on who we fall in love with or want to marry IMO It's the ones who judge and make the comments about interracial relationships that have their day of reckoning coming.  Who gives you the right to call people names and judge them for the color of their skin?  We all bleed the same color.  The ones who judge the book by it's color are losing out IMO there is much to learn from all races!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 28, 2007)

60Grit said:


> So if you're ancestors are from England and you're wifes are from the U.S. then you are living the out the sins of your fathers???



I did not say it was a sin, I said I dont agree with it............point blank, please reread my post. No racial issues from me, just dont agree with mixing it up.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 28, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Tolerance or just Tolerate?
> 
> Cat and Dog mixing?
> Two completely different species mating you compare to two people of different races?
> ...



I will not tolerate it.

Its that apples and oranges thing again..................


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> I did not say it was a sin, I said I dont agree with it............point blank, please reread my post. No racial issues from me, just dont agree with mixing it up.



I agree.

Not to mention all of the problems I've seen for the kids.


----------



## toddboucher (Aug 28, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Tolerance or just Tolerate?
> 
> Cat and Dog mixing?
> Two completely different species mating you compare to two people of different races?
> ...



Amen, were talking about a saved man and woman of the human race. Not a man and horse- I disagree with it for the issue of its a fact of seperation or could lead there.

I think and hope, you used the cats and dogs to make a point that we are different.


----------



## lakelbr (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't tolerate it and would disown either of my children should they cross that line.  I don't believe the monitors will allow any further explantation.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

rangerdave said:


> Did God have a purpose for "dividing" us up into races ? Why do distinctly different races exist? I sure don't know. Like somebody else said - there's nothing in the Bible specifically condoning OR forbidding inter-racial marriages.
> Good question !



Yes...at the tower of babel...Because people thought they could build a tower to God and reach him in their own strength..thus the different languages...

We all decend from Adam and Eve...least I did...so in that regard...it is more of a spiritual issue ...but cultural differences should be taken into account and weighed with all of a persons attributes...or lack thereof


----------



## DLS (Aug 28, 2007)

against!!It is unfair to the children, grandchildren , and all the children of mixed blood in generations to come.Do not tone your pure blood down keep it strong , to keep our country strong


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 28, 2007)

DLS said:


> against!!It is unfair to the children, grandchildren , and all the children of mixed blood in generations to come.Do not tone your pure blood down keep it strong , to keep our country strong



none of our blood is pure


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

Stay with your kind and color.

Even animals have more sense than man does sometimes.

You never see a bluejay after a red bird!!

God is not the Author of confusion - (that's what the Bible says not me) and interracial marriage is definitely confusion.


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

*I agree*

there are some ignorant people in this world.

STAY WITH YOUR RACE!!!!!


----------



## Festus (Aug 28, 2007)

lakelbr said:


> I can't tolerate it and would disown either of my children should they cross that line.  I don't believe the monitors will allow any further explantation.




Very sad....let's hope for your sake you don't have to disown your children.


----------



## Festus (Aug 28, 2007)

DLS said:


> against!!It is unfair to the children, grandchildren , and all the children of mixed blood in generations to come.Do not tone your pure blood down keep it strong , to keep our country strong



Pure blood?  Is there testing available someplace to see just how pure a prospective marriage partners blood is? Or do you go by skin tone alone?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 28, 2007)

deep breaths folks.

these threads have been tried many times over the years and none have lasted.  lets try and make this one last through quality debate


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Hoss your as much a mongrel as I am!



Thats straight shootin...




Jim Thompson said:


> none of our blood is pure



some folks can't look back that far...


----------



## Buck (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> deep breaths folks.
> 
> these threads have been tried many times over the years and none have lasted.  lets try and make this one last through quality debate



Never happen JT, might as well push the button on it now...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> Stay with your kind and color.
> 
> Even animals have more sense than man does sometimes.
> 
> ...


A bluejay and a cardinal are two totally different species.  A black person and a white person are not.

Hope y'all don't fish for hybrids or hunt for mule deer...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

Personally I like my women to have teeth...but I accept that some people don't care for it...and I also like it when she gets a tan... I just hope my wife and I are still together when ours fall out....


----------



## M.R.D. (Aug 28, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> A bluejay and a cardinal are two totally different species.  A black person and a white person are not.
> 
> How can you say that a Bluejay and a cardinal are different Species? They are both birds are they not?
> "Birds of a feather should flock together"


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

M.R.D. said:


> How can you say that a Bluejay and a cardinal are different Species? They are both birds are they not?
> "Birds of a feather should flock together"



This should help...

http://www.birding.com/species.asp
I know...Off topic...

But I don't use practices of animals to set the standard for my behavior as a human being, made in the image of God...


----------



## michealrsmith (Aug 28, 2007)

*inter-racial marriage*

People naturally think it is wrong to mix the races. It is human nature for individuals to believe that mixing across racial lines is wrong. If you can admit it or not, people do feel more comfortable with other people that share their own values, norms, mores, and lets say it skin color. This is true because people can relax and more than likely not feel that they need to watch what they say or do. 

I am white and have several friends that are black. To tell you the truth, I can have a good time with either. I truly can also say that my black friends share more of the same values and hobbies with me. I find myself hanging out with them more. 

This being said I truly would not want either of my daughters dating far outside their race. It may also sound crude but the farther outside your race or shade that you date, the more others judge you and the likelihood that you are susceptible to ridicule and separation. I would not want this for my daughters. 

Yes, if anyone did not understand that there are differences between what is accepted for one gender and not for the other let me be the first to help you understand. For example, a male has sex with hundreds of different women, they are a stud. A women has sex with a hundred different men, they are the biggest sleaze bag **** that no man wants to have anything to do with. Same goes with a white male dating a black girl. This is more accepted than the black guy dating the white girl. 

There are different standards within our society, it is all around us. The selfish side of this coin is that I would not care if your white daughter dated a black guy, I just would rather mine did not. My thoughts on this subject are not prejudice or malice in nature, but are surrounded around the love that I have for my daughters in what may happen if others do not share my same philosophy, judges, and hurts the two inter-racially mixed couple. This hurt may not be in the form of physical, but could mental as well. This hurt could eventually spill over to the children.

Fact is that there are bad apples in every race. I hope my daughters make the right decision when that time comes. I hope that I did not offend or hurt anyones feelings.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 28, 2007)

M.R.D. said:


> Doc_Holliday23 said:
> 
> 
> > A bluejay and a cardinal are two totally different species.  A black person and a white person are not.
> ...


----------



## hunter_58 (Aug 28, 2007)

My wife and I could never disown our kids or grand kids, that would be a sin.


----------



## Festus (Aug 28, 2007)

balvarik said:


> ...
> My oldest boy(25)had a couple girls folks tell them not to bring that breed around again while in high school,my daughter(19)has had no problems meeting the parents of boy's she dated and my little guy(13)is our "birch log"(he favors his momma)and will have no problem unless me,my folks or his siblings are introduced but up here everyone knows us in this small town.
> Mike



Mike,  I'm saddened and embarrassed by some of the comments coming from this board.  You would think in todays times people would be more concerned about what's inside of a person instead of the color of their skin.  
Things are improving but as evident as some of the comments here we still have a long way to go to eliminate ignorance and racism in this country.


----------



## michealrsmith (Aug 28, 2007)

*thoughts*

I guess it truly means that you never know what someone is thinking although their lips are moving.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 28, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Blue Jay:Cyanocitta cristata
> Memmber of the crow family Coridae of North america.
> Agressive,adaptable and omnivorous.
> 
> ...




But the Blue Jay is a member of the Crow family, yet they will not mix with Crows........................Interesting


----------



## Jessehall (Aug 28, 2007)

I am against it


----------



## redwards (Aug 28, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> But the Blue Jay is a member of the Crow family, yet they will not mix with Crows........................Interesting


Crow
Blue Jay
Same 'family', but different 'genus', and different 'species'. 
Maybe that is why?


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

1 - Balvarik, I drink after "noone" not even my wife or daughter.

2 - I am "not" racist but I do however think each "race has their place"

3 - If you think that is close-minded , racist, or ignorant - I may think you are ignorant because you don't think the way I do.

4 - God is to a degree racist, the "JEWS" are his chosen people(that don't mean he did not die for all)


----------



## redwards (Aug 28, 2007)

balvarik said:


> You many of us served are country?
> Would you think twice about sharing your canteen?
> That blood they replaced of mine was red but I could care less who donated it.
> We're good enough to spill our blood for are country but still are not concidered by some in this country(and this forum)as being equal.
> ...


Mike,
God made me the same as He made you. There is no difference between us in my eyes and heart.
Ralph


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 28, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Domain
> Kingdom
> Phylum
> Class
> ...



I understand, I just used your quote. I do marvel at how simple animals do live and except their differences vs the way we do. (when I say except their differences, I mean staying with their own kind and not trying to create a new species)


----------



## FishFanatic (Aug 28, 2007)

Once again....my daughter's and son's can marry whoever they want with any color of skin, the only thing I would want is for that person to be a Christian. This is the only glue that has any chance at holding a marriage together.    Even if that person were not a Christian, I would not even think about disowning my child.  Its all about love.  I think many of us so called Christians can't even fathom the love that Christ had for all.   Some of us would even let skin color interfere with Christs' love.


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 28, 2007)

Aint nobodys business who you marry, but you and your spouse. Race is not nearly as important as love, and (unfortunately) whether you can afford it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

Good post Fishfanatic


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

*FishFanatic*

True! Being born again is the most important thing.

However, if they are a Christian and living where God wants them they "will not" marry another race!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> True! Being born again is the most important thing.
> 
> However, if they are a Christian and living where God wants them they "will not" marry another race!



So, Hammer, in your opinion, if a mixed race couple comes to your church, are you saying that neither of them is living in a way that pleases God?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> However, if they are a Christian and living where God wants them they "will not" marry another race!



I'm interested in seeing your supporting scripture for this...


----------



## farmasis (Aug 28, 2007)

I do not see anything in my Bible to forbid or discourage interratial marriage.
It is usually based on preference, and I don't think it has to be rooted with racism or bigotry. I do not consider myself a bigot for wanting my white daughter to marry a caucasian man. I think most people would be able to construct a list of the preferred races that they would want to marry themselves, or their children and I don't think that list would represent, necessarily, the value that they may place on that group.
It is not my preference for interratial marriage, but  I do not think I would not disown her or treat my grandchildren any different.


----------



## SBG (Aug 28, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> I'm interested in seeing your supporting scripture for this...




That's how he feels.


----------



## farmasis (Aug 28, 2007)

I think the most important thing is to not bring two people together that has a chance to make a child like the one in Festus's avatar!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

farmasis said:


> I think the most important thing is to not bring two people together that has a chance to make a child like the one in Festus's avatar!





Now THAT is something we should all be able to agree with...cept that po boys momma...


----------



## fredw (Aug 28, 2007)

*God's little children*

and the result of a mixed marriage.  Do you think they should be loved and nutured any less?  I don't and I sure do love both.  They are my pride and joy. 

I'm afraid that those of you who question whether it's good for the children of a mixed marriage are bringing your own baggage along.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

Handsome Grandson's Fred....tightlines to you and yours..


----------



## farmasis (Aug 28, 2007)

fredw said:


> and the result of a mixed marriage.  Do you think they should be loved and nutured any less?  I don't and I sure do love both.  They are my pride and joy.
> 
> I'm afraid that those of you who question whether it's good for the children of a mixed marriage are bringing your own baggage along.



I can only answer for myself, I would not love the children any less, but I am honest enough to admit I do have a preference for myself and for my son and daughter of who I would "want" them to marry, I think that is natural. If any thinks that it is rooted in bigotry, I will have to accept that.


----------



## FishFanatic (Aug 28, 2007)

Those are some nice hybrids.....I'm sorry what did you say again?  hehe....good post.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2007)

farmasis said:


> I can only answer for myself, I would not love the children any less, but I am honest enough to admit I do have a preference for myself and for my son and daughter of who I would "want" them to marry, I think that is natural. If any thinks that it is rooted in bigotry, I will have to accept that.




I think you have articulated my feelings as well.

I would not disown a child over it.

I have Creek Indian in my lineage.  Not ashamed of that anymore than I am of my English, German and Irish lineage (thank God no French ).

As for my baggage and the children, the baggage comes from experience and what I've seen happen to the kids.  Sure not saying its right, because its not, but I've seen it happen too many times.


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

Great Post Farmasis!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2007)

fredw said:


> Do you think they should be loved and nutured any less?  I don't and I sure do love both.  They are my pride and joy.
> 
> I'm afraid that those of you who question whether it's good for the children of a mixed marriage are bringing your own baggage along.



Absolutely not and I am thankful for their sake and yours that you love them both.  However, I meet with a fellow last week with the same situation as yours and unfortunately, he was too prejudiced to see his blessings.


----------



## CAL (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey FredW,I can tell who is loved in your picture and it ain't them stinkin fish either.


----------



## DLS (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> Stay with your kind and color.
> 
> Even animals have more sense than man does sometimes.
> 
> ...



 You got that right!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 28, 2007)

btw, just as a heads up...I have no issues with folks who are against mixed marriages, as long as they dont try and bring religion into their reasoning because in the long run the reason is from the inside and is each persons decision to make.

that being said I state again I have absolutely no issue when a white man dates/marries an asian woman....or black man dates/marries a white woman.  I have major issues when either of those marriages include garbage people from either background.


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

For those of you that think it is OK to date other races.Did you ever date any other race before you married (if you are) or does your hypocrisy only go so far.

By the way, if you don't practice or try what you advocate or support , then you really don't have a dog in the fight.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> For those of you that think it is OK to date other races.Did you ever date any other race before you married (if you are) or does your hypocrisy only go so far.



I have dated women of lots of different races. ended up marrying a couple of white women and am now dating a cajun...so I am not sure where she fits in


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> By the way, if you don't practice or try what you advocate or support , then you really don't have a dog in the fight.



also I dont think anyone here is saying that folks should go out of their way to date someone of a different race, I think they asked who is accepting of it


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

is she a "ragin cajun?"


----------



## Festus (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> For those of you that think it is OK to date other races.Did you ever date any other race before you married (if you are) or does your hypocrisy only go so far.



I was a lucky young man.  Besides the standard "White Girls" (however you define those), I dated girls with Asian, Portuguese and Latin backgrounds.  All were gorgeous, intelligent and came from great families.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> 1 - Balvarik, I drink after "noone" not even my wife or daughter.
> 
> 2 - I am "not" racist but I do however think each "race has their place"
> 
> ...



"Jew" is not a race.  The only reason the Hebrews were God's chosen people is because God made a covenant with Abraham.  Hebrews are his descendants.  "Judaism" is a religion.  Abraham was most likely the same race as other people in that area are, like a Persian person, or of Arabic descent.  In fact, Abraham was from Ur in Mesopotamia, which is modern day Iraq.

Where, exactly, is the black race's "place?"


----------



## FishFanatic (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> For those of you that think it is OK to date other races.Did you ever date any other race before you married (if you are) or does your hypocrisy only go so far.
> 
> By the way, if you don't practice or try what you advocate or support , then you really don't have a dog in the fight.





I am a white male, and yes I have dated two black women before.  4 months and 6 month long relationships.  One of them was a Christian, but I was not at the time, and I can now look back and say that woman had the qualities that I look for in a wife. I've also dated two hispanic girls.   I am married now, to a white woman.  I grew up as an Army brat and there was always an even mix of blacks to whites wherever I went to school.  That upbringing, combined with becoming a follower of Christ 6 years ago, keeps me from seeing color in any issue.  My kids will be raised the same way.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

Festus said:


> I was a lucky young man.  Besides the standard "White Girls" (however you define those), I dated girls with Asian, Portuguese and Latin backgrounds.  All were gorgeous, intelligent and came from great families.



I live vicariously through Festus...

but my daughter will be Chinese..so I hope I qualify for this conversation...


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

Regardless of how we all feel, I have no ill feelings toward any of you and I hope we can remain friends.

Just sharing my 2 cents


----------



## elfiii (Aug 28, 2007)

My, my, my. Folks professing to be Christians flaunting the word of God in public.

Those of you with a problem with two people in love while professing faith in God through Christ getting married need to search your soul and read some more scripture. I'm sure you will see the error of your ways if you will just study on it a little more.


----------



## Festus (Aug 28, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> I live vicariously through Festus...
> 
> but my daughter will be Chinese..so I hope I qualify for this conversation...



I've been happily married for 22 years now.  My wife is considered white, however she does have dark eyes and dark hair.   I'm thinking either some crow or possibly blue bird got mixed in her family tree somewhere.


----------



## SBG (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> Regardless of how we all feel, I have no ill feelings toward any of you and I hope we can remain friends.
> 
> Just sharing my 2 cents



I'd hate to see how you talk to your face to face friends.


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

*elfiii*

I have been saved now for 33 years.Taught adult sunday school for years, and constant reader and student of the blessed word of God.

I believe in living your life under the leadership of the Holy Spirit and I still stand by what I say.

Until and only until the Holy Spirit shows me different I will feel the same - which I know he never will.


----------



## redwards (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> ........Until and only until the Holy Spirit shows me different I will feel the same - which I know he never will.......


Now that could probably be viewed as a very strong statement, I suppose?


----------



## Festus (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> I have been saved now for 33 years.Taught adult sunday school for years, and constant reader and student of the blessed word of God.
> 
> I believe in living your life under the leadership of the Holy Spirit and I still stand by what I say.
> 
> Until and only until the Holy Spirit shows me different I will feel the same - which I know he never will.



I don't think it was the Holy Spirit that led you to make some of the hurtful comments you've made.


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

But the truth does hurt.


----------



## farmasis (Aug 28, 2007)

I think this is a pretty in depth study of what God says on the subject.

http://www.biblestudy.org/basicart/interace.html


----------



## Festus (Aug 28, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> But the truth does hurt.



What truth do you speak of?  The only thing I've read to support yall's opposition to interracial marriages is personal opinion.


----------



## hunter_58 (Aug 28, 2007)

fredw said:


> and the result of a mixed marriage.  Do you think they should be loved and nutured any less?  I don't and I sure do love both.  They are my pride and joy.
> 
> I'm afraid that those of you who question whether it's good for the children of a mixed marriage are bringing your own baggage along.




fred;
There is no way, that i could not love my kids, and there is no way, that i could not love my grand kids. 
It would take a cold hearted person to disown their kids, when i hear someone say that, i think to myself that person better be careful, because they can lose them at anytime
BUT i can say grand kids are better than kids
nothing like em !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 28, 2007)

The truth might hurt you cause you need to open your eyes and see the world as of today!  Color doesn't matter anymore it's the person you need to look at.  As long as the person is a respecting, God faring, loving person does it really matter?  Times have changed and so have people we don't live in the past do we?  Some of the comments made on here are rediculous and y'all might think what I'm saying is rediculous but really some of y'all need to grow up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 28, 2007)

balvarik said:


> In such we do not intermingle with other members of our Family?
> That is a given,as no-one marries chimps or gorilla's.
> 
> My skin is dark,my eyes dark and my hair black.
> ...


Mike, dont want to get on the wrong foot here, somewhere you might see something different than what I am saying. Let me restate my feelings.

I am not racist of any color or nation.

I do not think less of anybody that is not white.

I do not think less of any couple that is mixed.

I do not support it. 

I do not look down on the people that do it. 

I will not ban my children or grandchildren from my house if they end up in a mixed relationship. (somebody is gonna tote a hind end whooping) But I will do everything I can to teach them to stay with their own kind. If they choose not to, then they are still my children.

Its just not for me. Its no different than I dont like boiled okra, I just dont like it, but if you want to eat it, have at it


----------



## BKA (Aug 28, 2007)

I hate everyone


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 28, 2007)

BKA said:


> I hate everyone



me too, but not cause of how they look but how they act


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> me too, but not cause of how they look but how they act


 
   

I'll agree with that one...


----------



## armyof1 (Aug 28, 2007)

I believe there is only one race and that would be the human race. Skin color should not be a factor in marriage.


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 28, 2007)

*I've been to churches with folks like you*



habersham hammer said:


> Stay with your kind and color.
> 
> Even animals have more sense than man does sometimes.
> 
> ...



They ignored the word too,while claiming to be Godly....


If a person of color is a different species as in your bird example,that makes them not a human.If they are not a human,they are an animal.........

I shudder to think what you may have taught in your "years" as a Sunday school teacher and the souls in jeoprady including your own............

How can you embrace a black man as a brother,if you couldn't embrace him as a brother-in-law?How can you embrace Jesus as God's son,when you wouldn't claim God's other children as brothers?If you are a child of the King,and they are children of the same King,how do they have a different "place"

Your logic is flawed by your personal belief.I don't expect you to admit you're wrong on a public forum,but I hope this will serve as a wake-up call for you and open your mind.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I have dated women of lots of different races. ended up marrying a couple of white women and am now dating a cajun...so I am not sure where she fits in



She'd be considered a white girl if she's the one I've seen you in a photo with.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 28, 2007)

I love it when people twist scripture to fit their own twisted agenda.

Let's try that entire scripture regarding God not being the author of confusion and see what it is talking about.

It certainly isn't inter racial marriage.

This is the NIV version.

 29Two or three prophets should speak, and the others should weigh carefully what is said. 30And if a revelation comes to someone who is sitting down, the first speaker should stop. 31For you can all prophesy in turn so that everyone may be instructed and encouraged. 32The spirits of prophets are subject to the control of prophets. 33For God is not a God of disorder but of peace.


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 28, 2007)

*Or Acts 11:5-18*

5  I was in the city of Joppa praying: and in a trance I saw a vision, a certain vessel descend, as it had been a great sheet, let down from heaven by four corners; and it came even to me:

6  upon the which when I had fastened mine eyes, I considered, and saw fourfooted beasts of the earth, and wild beasts, and creeping things, and fowls of the air.

7  And I heard a voice saying unto me, Arise, Peter; slay and eat.

8  But I said, Not so, Lord: for nothing common or unclean hath at any time entered into my mouth.

9  But the voice answered me again from heaven, What God hath cleansed, that call not thou common.

10  And this was done three times: and all were drawn up again into heaven.

11  And, behold, immediately there were three men already come unto the house where I was, sent from Caesare'a unto me.

12  And the Spirit bade me go with them, nothing doubting. Moreover these six brethren accompanied me, and we entered into the man's house:

13  and he showed us how he had seen an angel in his house, which stood and said unto him, Send men to Joppa, and call for Simon, whose surname is Peter;

14  who shall tell thee words, whereby thou and all thy house shall be saved.
Pay close attention to verses 17&18 in which Gentiles were offered salvation.If all people are offered Grace and Salvation as brothers,who are we to call them unclean or differentiate between them?  


15  And as I began to speak, the Holy Ghost fell on them, as on us at the beginning.

16  Then remembered I the word of the Lord, how that he said, John indeed baptized with water; but ye shall be baptized with the Holy Ghost. Acts 1.5 

17  Forasmuch then as God gave them the like gift as he did unto us, who believed on the Lord Jesus Christ, what was I, that I could withstand God?

18  When they heard these things, they held their peace, and glorified God, saying, Then hath God also to the Gentiles granted repentance unto life.


----------



## Seanmay1 (Aug 28, 2007)

about animals crossbreeding, dogs breed with different species all the time, and i don't think there is anything wrong with interracial marriage, it doesn't matter what anybody says if it makes you happy do it.  Also nobody has pure blood, im white but im sicilian and irish so what some of u say is that i can only marry someone who is sicialian and irish?


----------



## SBG (Aug 28, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> They ignored the word too,while claiming to be Godly....
> 
> 
> If a person of color is a different species as in your bird example,that makes them not a human.If they are not a human,they are an animal.........
> ...



Good post Donnie...it reminds me of a preacher that came to our church one Wednesday night. He was great preacher and he stood about 6' 7" and weighed about three hundred pounds...the ol' boy could really shuck the corn. He was pastor of a mission work in Central Florida that our church supported. He ran a halfway house for dopers and drunks. He would take in folks and nourish them with food and the Word of God. The night he came to the church, he brought about a dozen of his "campers". Out of this group, there were 4 or 5 black men. Now, you'd have to know where our church was to understand how rare it was for blacks to be there. The town I was born and raised in has a long history and reputation of being a "klan" town. I was very proud of the folks at our church that night. There had probably never been a black person in the church unless they were there doing some kind of service work, in its entire history. The members greeted them with handshakes and hugs and made them feel right to home. I'll never forget the sermon that Brother Ed preached that night, in particular on thing he said. He looks over the crowd and thanks us for out financial support and our hospitality. Then he says, "You know, I have been in churches that where some folks would say we don't wanna go to church with Nwords. I told them right back that you don't want to go to heaven with them either." 

All that to say God is no respector of persons. Jesus shed is blood for all mankind and there is no pecking order. 

Let me ask this to the ones that are so deadset against their kids intermarrying. Who would you rather your kid marry..some white trash dope addict, or a fine upstanding christian that happens to be black?


----------



## FishFanatic (Aug 28, 2007)

SBG said:


> Then he says, "You know, I have been in churches that where some folks would say we don't wanna go to church with Nwords. I told them right back that you don't want to go to heaven with them either."
> 
> All that to say God is no respector of persons. Jesus shed is blood for all mankind and there is no pecking order.
> 
> Let me ask this to the ones that are so deadset against their kids intermarrying. Who would you rather your kid marry..some white trash dope addict, or a fine upstanding christian that happens to be black?



Amen on the preachers qoute.  And GOOOOOD question at the end.  I want to hear some answers from the people who have posted thus far stating they are against inter-racial marriage.


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Aug 28, 2007)

I do not believe in interacial relationships. My reason is if god wanted only one color around why did he make so many. This is my belief and it will be with me to my grave. No matter what.


----------



## farmasis (Aug 29, 2007)

FishFanatic said:


> Amen on the preachers qoute.  And GOOOOOD question at the end.  I want to hear some answers from the people who have posted thus far stating they are against inter-racial marriage.



I never said I was deadset against, but will answer.

I would want the Christian.

My preference (my desire, not my demand) would be (in order)
1) opposite sex
2) Christian
3) Good husband/wife (faithful, non-abusive)
4) Good father to the children 
5) successful
6) caucasian


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Aug 29, 2007)

I just got home and read this entire thread. I was over whelmed and I rejoiced!! 

I have posted some stupid things in my life but none as stupid as some of the things I have read in the last 10 minutes. 

My mom is white and my biological dad is white. He beat the ever lovin' stuffin' out of my mom everyday from before I was born until I was 8 years old. 

She left him and we all hid in an apartment on the other side of Atlanta. One day this nice man that talked funny asked my mom out on a date. He was so nice to her and never hit her or yelled at her or me and my sisters. 

Six months later they got married and we ALL went on the honeymoon...to Disneyworld!!!

30 years later those two idiots act like they just got married yesterday, always smoochin' and carrying on like two teenagers. I even have me a half breed sister that I freaking adore She's made her big brother very proud and is about to get married...to a guy from Peru. 

My stepdad did 3 tours in Vietnam before he had a real grasp on the English language. 

Now, I have to tell you the truth. I have been in my fair share of fistfights when some ignorant peice of white trash said something stupid. It was worth every drop of blood to see a fine Christian man treat my sainted mother with respect. 30 years later and he still opens doors for her and calls her mama. 

White guy beat her up and the Puerto Rican guy treated her like a princess...ain't that a hoot?


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey...that thing covered in dust on your coffee table...clean it up and read it. You won't get anything out of it by osmosis.


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 29, 2007)

Pale Blue Dun  there were some ignorant things posted on this thread, and the bad thing about it their set ways and want ever change.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 29, 2007)

fishing technician said:


> I'm thankful that God does not judge us by the color of our skin as man so often does.



Amen

Looks like some "Christians" need help on this issue, I'll pray for them


I was in involved in a mixed-marriage once and unfortunately it ended badly, she drove a Chevy and I drove a Ford - should have known it wouldn't have worked out


----------



## SBG (Aug 29, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I was in involved in a mixed-marriage once and unfortunately it ended badly, she drove a Chevy and I drove a Ford - should have known it wouldn't have worked out



Now that's funny right there!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 29, 2007)

the real question is do yall have issues with ALL mixed marriages or only one type of mixed marriage?


----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> the real question is do yall have issues with ALL mixed marriages or only one type of mixed marriage?



 Jim, My folks taught Me - & most kids from this part of Ga.- that people "OF COLOR were NEVER but NEVER alloud to come inside the house.That is one of the ways we stay pure. If "they" mix.... can the children come on the poarch?


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 29, 2007)

*Look at Copernicus*



DLS said:


> Jim, My folks taught Me - & most kids from this part of Ga.- that people "OF COLOR were NEVER but NEVER alloud to come inside the house.That is one of the ways we stay pure. If "they" mix.... can the children come on the poarch?



His parents taught him the sun revolved around the earth...


----------



## SBG (Aug 29, 2007)

DLS said:


> Jim, My folks taught Me - & most kids from this part of Ga.- that people "OF COLOR were NEVER but NEVER alloud to come inside the house.That is one of the ways we stay pure. If "they" mix.... can the children come on the poarch?



Profound.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 29, 2007)

DLS said:


> Jim, My folks taught Me - & most kids from this part of Ga.- that people "OF COLOR were NEVER but NEVER alloud to come inside the house.That is one of the ways we stay pure. If "they" mix.... can the children come on the poarch?



Alrighty then...I'd like to better understand what you mean by PURE?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 29, 2007)

DLS said:


> Jim, My folks taught Me - & most kids from this part of Ga.- that people "OF COLOR were NEVER but NEVER alloud to come inside the house.That is one of the ways we stay pure. If "they" mix.... can the children come on the poarch?



mine ran moonshine and my daddy beat the daylights out of my mother, but I kinda grew out of all that...because it wasnt right.


----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> mine ran moonshine and my daddy beat the daylights out of my mother, but I kinda grew out of all that...because it wasnt right.



Times change don't they? I might start raising bull dogs


----------



## Derek (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW!!!!  I really stirred the pot with this thread!!!!

I have nothing against any race, color, etc......I'd just prefer that my kids marry another white person (all other things equal), but would definitely not treat any other race differently if it did happen....I don't see anything wrong with that.....


----------



## farmasis (Aug 29, 2007)

Derek said:


> WOW!!!!  I really stirred the pot with this thread!!!!
> 
> I have nothing against any race, color, etc......I'd just prefer that my kids marry another white person (all other things equal), but would definitely not treat any other race differently if it did happen....I don't see anything wrong with that.....



hear,hear


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 29, 2007)

Derek said:


> WOW!!!!  I really stirred the pot with this thread!!!!
> 
> I have nothing against any race, color, etc......I'd just prefer that my kids marry another white person (all other things equal), but would definitely not treat any other race differently if it did happen....I don't see anything wrong with that.....



I think it's a good question Derek...bound to get complicated but good in that it causes some to really search their souls..its bound to come up again..and again, and again..


----------



## Festus (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't think anyone here is trying to convince others to marry or date outside of their race.  And it's OK for a person to prefer marrying within their own.  The problem is... it's not OK to discriminate against others that choose to do so.   

I grew up in the 60's and 70's and it was real easy to get caught up in race bigotry back then.   I didn't want my kids to grow up in the same atmosphere so we decided to raise them in a different city.  It worked because they are basically color blind.   We've come a long way since I was a kid, but we all still have a long way to go.   

We're equal in Gods eyes, regardless of race.  Hopefully one day, everyone on this board will feel the same way.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 29, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> the real question is do yall have issues with ALL mixed marriages or only one type of mixed marriage?



I dont have issues with others doing it. I dont think they are committing sins and going to see the boogy man because of it either.

Its a personal preference for ME to stay with my own kind. I will have to admit, I see women of other races that are pretty hot, no denying the fact, but gut feelings would never allow me to mix. Just something I would never be comfortable with.

I do encourage my children to do the same. I do not throw any scriptures at them because I have yet to find one that will condemn it. 

All I can do is teach them what I think is the right thing to do and hope their ears are not full of wax.


----------



## LLove (Aug 29, 2007)

i have a general life rule that as long as it doesnt effect me or my family negatively ...i dont care. 
I have friends that are gay and friends in mixed relationships and who knows what else.. but as long as they're good friends to me, then what ever makes them happy makes me happy for them. I wouldn't personaly do it because its not for me, but its not my place to judge them and how they live their lives.


----------



## lakelbr (Aug 29, 2007)

Here we have, on a post that must be politically correct, many quotes of scripture written 2000 years ago that most do  agree with, yet many seem to agree with the changes that have taken place in the last 40 years (against our will and forced upon us by a federal government) overturning hundreds of years of law and tradition established by our forefathers.  It is a telling post, of how our South has declined,  corrupted by the politically correct;  outsiders; and those who have no belief in the laws of our forefathers. I for one will accept that change is necessarily good;  that the laws proven 2000 years ago are as unchangeable as the laws established 250 years ago.


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 29, 2007)

*I've read this post 5 times...*



lakelbr said:


> Here we have, on a post that must be politically correct, many quotes of scripture written 2000 years ago that most do  agree with, yet many seem to agree with the changes that have taken place in the last 40 years (against our will and forced upon us by a federal government) overturning hundreds of years of law and tradition established by our forefathers.  It is a telling post, of how our South has declined,  corrupted by the politically correct;  outsiders; and those who have no belief in the laws of our forefathers. I for one will accept that change is necessarily good;  that the laws proven 2000 years ago are as unchangeable as the laws established 250 years ago.



and I still can't figure out what you mean....will you elucidate more explicitly?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 29, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> and I still can't figure out what you mean....will you elucidate more explicitly?



I'm hard of hearing, please annunciate

Is he a bigot or not?


----------



## lakelbr (Aug 29, 2007)

Under the polictically correct rules, I won't "elucidate" further.  I'm just sad to see that so many sportsmen of Georgia have fallen so far from the what is politically correct, what our forefathers had the wisdom to enact and enforce.


----------



## Festus (Aug 29, 2007)

lakelbr said:


> Under the polictically correct rules, I won't "elucidate" further.  I'm just sad to see that so many sportsmen of Georgia have fallen so far from the what is politically correct, what our forefathers had the wisdom to enact and enforce.



 Curious...what do you mean when you say "what our forefathers had the wisdom to enact and enforce"?


----------



## Georgia Clay (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm Indian three or four ways but I look Irish. For 1 thing it is about cultural and not about color. 

A lot of people are hard on our early settling ancestors and that's not right either. Culturally, the african were savages as well as the early indians as well. Our early ancestors were of the colony making school of thinking that had existed for centuries before they came here.

Any color variations in Americans now are quickly going away as more groups intermarry. I carry a lot of Cherokee but you wouldn't know it. My grandpa on the other hand was a real chief.  

The true stories of what was happening with some of the less cultured races was tabloid blown up to frenzy.

Stories of rapes, robbery, horse thieves, etc. were all true but not nearly as widespread. The people just got scared to death and bad things happened. It was bad, but I'm not too hard on the fathers of our country as it was a different, wild place. 

Cultural differences are the hardest to overcome, not color.


----------



## canecutter1 (Aug 30, 2007)

im against it, and i would disown my kids


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 30, 2007)

*gotcha*



lakelbr said:


> I can't tolerate it and would disown either of my children should they cross that line.  I don't believe the monitors will allow any further explantation.



I understand that completely and disagree...may be better for your children though and definatly for any grandchildren they would have if that situation presented itsself...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Aug 30, 2007)

I also am not for it.I understand it may not be scripturally wrong(maybe it is)it would be a stumbling block to so many.The cultural differences already mentioned for the children to come and to the extended family are a tuff one.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 30, 2007)

canecutter said:


> im against it, and i would disown my kids



That's sad.  

While I personally think we were made different for a reason, I'd never disown my children for marrying someone of a different race simply because the other has a different skin color. There's good and bad in all people.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 30, 2007)

What if you were blind and couldnt hear and didnt know you married a person of a different race and you felt strongly against it, one day a brick hits you in the head and suddenly you can see but also dont believe in divorce


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 30, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> What if you were blind and couldnt hear and didnt know you married a person of a different race and you felt strongly against it, one day a brick hits you in the head and suddenly you can see but also dont believe in divorce



poke your eyes out and go back to being happy...just understand that some folks will hate you for it


----------



## Bama52 (Aug 30, 2007)

people are people are people


----------



## SBG (Aug 30, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> What if you were blind and couldnt hear and didnt know you married a person of a different race and you felt strongly against it, one day a brick hits you in the head and suddenly you can see but also dont believe in divorce



I'd say you were Clayton Bigsby.


----------



## Buck (Aug 30, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> just understand that some folks will hate you for it



Yep, lot of these folks call themselves “Christians” too…


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 30, 2007)

Festus said:


> I'm thinking either some crow or possibly blue bird got mixed in her family tree somewhere.


----------



## farmasis (Aug 30, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Like the way the "forefathers" stole land from the indigenous people of the southeast.
> Pass law's to keep "people of color" from voting,owning firearms or land.
> Truely Christian behavior.
> Mike



Even Hitler used the Bible to justify the eradication of the jews.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 30, 2007)

> Like the way the "forefathers" stole land from the indigenous people of the southeast.



The "indigenous" people that were here when my forefathers got here stole it from someone else.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 30, 2007)

*One More Opinion*

1. First to the person who stated who we marry shouldn't matter except to the two people who decide to marry. You must be young. The marriage will immensely effect both families, friends and potential children. Entering into a marriage, you may be compatible with your partner but you will also be required to interact and attend your spouse's family reunions,  parent's/grandparents homes and associate with their friends. Without everyone's acceptance you and especially your children could have a rough time. 
2. I believe religion is much more important than race and a major factor no matter whether mixed race or not. If you are a Protestant and decide to marry a Muslin your marriage is probably doomed and you can expect conflicts e.g. which faith your children will be raised in. Once again parents and friends will be affected in these decisions.
3. I see culture and class being much more important than race. That being said I believe some interracial marriages are more accepted for this reason. If you know a race that has a lot of negatives related to that race most families would be less likely to have a person of that race brought into their family. If statics show men of a particular race are making babies and abandoning these children to be raised by their mothers and welfare you will be wary of people of this race. On the other hand if you see people of a race who are generally responsible and who stress education to their kids you will be less likely to be suspicous.
4. As to kids, have you ever wondered why people decide to have kids. I'll bet some never think about that one. Other than the biblical "go forth and mutiply etc.", why do we have kids? Some might say the fulfillment of a family and I see no problem with that BUT I feel if we're deciding to undertake a big step e.g. bring a child into the world we should also how we will provide for and keep this child as happy as possible. To do this we must consider whether the child of a mixed race will be accepted and also how many children can I adequately provide for. Whether you can financially provide for the child or children is just as important as race. I see too many people who think little of making babies yet never consider whether they can afford to adequately provide for them e.g sending them to good schools, providing a good home, spending time with them, teaching them right from wrong etc.
5. TV and movies are trying to promote mixed marriages and gay relationships. They paint a rosy picture on the TV screen but show little realism and negatives related to the two. With the constant outcry of "I'M OFFENDED", I'm really susprised why black women haven't taked offense to the constant portrayal of white women being played opposite most black male stars. It to me sends a message that black men prefer or should prefer white women over their own race. This is however a one sided racial message since Hollywood doesn't portray it on the other side. 
6. One other thing to consider is the issue of divorce after a mixed race marriage. If you have children from the mixed race marriage and decide to re-marry, you will have to find someone who will accept your prior children. this means your new partner, their children from their previous marriage, their family and thier friends.

I'm not completely against mixed marriages, I just think a lot of people  jump into it without considering all the possible problems and/or potential factors. We all tend to make decisions somewhat selfishly. This is one decision that needs careful consideration.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 30, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Amen
> 
> Looks like some "Christians" need help on this issue, I'll pray for them
> 
> ...



Sounds like she had good sense.

To drive a chevy that is


----------



## fredw (Aug 30, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> Sounds like she had good sense.
> 
> To drive a chevy that is




Now we're getting personal.....who is riding in a Ford tonight since their Chevy is "under the weather"?


----------



## SBG (Aug 30, 2007)

whchunter said:


> I'm not completely against mixed marriages, I just think a lot of people  jump into it without considering all the possible problems and/or potential factors. We all tend to make decisions somewhat selfishly. This is one decision that needs careful consideration.




Great point!


----------



## DLS (Aug 30, 2007)

canecutter said:


> im against it, and i would disown my kids



any normal person would


----------



## Festus (Aug 30, 2007)

DLS said:


> any normal person would



Define normal...


----------



## fredw (Aug 30, 2007)

DLS said:


> any normal person would


Unbelievable.


----------



## HuntinTom (Aug 30, 2007)

fredw said:


> Unbelievable.



Not really, Fred - Ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 30, 2007)

very bliss


----------



## yellowhammer (Aug 30, 2007)

*mixed marriages*

It ain`t nobody`s biz but the ones doing it.I probably wouldn`t do it,but if somebody wants to,it ain`t my concern.Even if I don`t approve,it ain`t my concern.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 30, 2007)

HuntinTom said:


> Not really, Fred - Ignorance is bliss...



Again, unbelievable. I refuse to believe a parent would disown thier own child and grandchildren over pure unadulterated ignorance


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 30, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Again, unbelievable. I refuse to believe a parent would disown thier own child and grandchildren over pure unadulterated ignorance


 
You've never watched Jerry Springer then have you??

Up until this thread I thought those people were really actors....

Now??...


----------



## LLove (Aug 30, 2007)

It's interesting how extreme some people feel about things that have nothing to do with them.. also interesting when people are diluted enough to think their opinion should/will matter to the people whose lives the topic ACTUALLY effects. It's actually pretty arrogant.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2007)

Its funny in this thread that those who are for racially mixed marriages are setting themselves up as the high and mighty judges of those who don't agree by using such strong words of condemnation....pretty much the same thing they are complaining against...man's ego and hypocrisies knows no bounds.

Ponder this:

BEST POEM IN THE WORLD!

I was shocked, confused, bewildered
as I entered Heaven's door,
Not by the beauty of it all,
nor the lights or its decor.

But it was the folks in Heaven
who made me sputter and gasp--
the thieves, the liars, the sinners,
the alcoholics and the trash.

There stood the kid from seventh grade
who swiped my lunch money twice.
Next to him was my old neighbor
who never said anything nice.

Herb, who I always thought
was rotting away in idiotidiotidiotidiot,
was sitting pretty on cloud nine,
looking incredibly well.

I nudged Jesus, "What's the deal?
I would love to hear Your take.
How'd all these sinners get up here?
God must've made a mistake.

"And why's everyone so quiet,
so somber - give me a clue."
"Hush, child," He said, "they're all in shock.
No one thought they'd be seeing you."

JUDGE NOT.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 31, 2007)

fredw said:


> Now we're getting personal.....who is riding in a Ford tonight since their Chevy is "under the weather"?



Now did you have to bring that up?????


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 31, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Friends don't let friends drive
> "Jeeps".
> 
> Mike


----------



## Arrowslinger (Aug 31, 2007)

My sisters first husband treated her like dirt (I won't go into that) Her current husband looks like Cheech from Cheech and Chong but treats her like a Queen. I can honestly say I'm glad she married a Mexican but more importantly a truly great guy. I changed my mind about interracial marriage after that.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Seemed to have worked for Tiger Woods*

<eom>


----------



## deerstand (Sep 6, 2007)

im not for or agianst,  when god mixed man it was a punishment to all not to protect any one race. i believe my middle son now 13 will marry a dark skin girl.not because he acts gangster, but he is attracted to girls with dark skin and hair.so far the couple girlfriends he has introduced us to are lovely young girls. i just pray she is a saved dark skin girl. imagine the souls a young mixed couple could reach, or witness to.


----------



## LLove (Sep 6, 2007)

60Grit said:


> You've never watched Jerry Springer then have you??
> 
> Up until this thread I thought those people were really actors....
> 
> Now??...



amazingly enough NO! they're actually real in all their trashy stupidity.. 

also: JT watches springer a couple times a day almost everyday.. Yall have fun with that


----------



## Buck Only (Sep 6, 2007)

Makes no difference to me.

Got friends who have married out of their race and I don't have a problem with it at all!  In fact, I know several who have married out of their race on purpose!  Many saw Orientals, and Latins are better housekeepers and lovers.


----------



## woody10 (Sep 6, 2007)

im not for it and i really never want my kids to see stuff like that


----------



## carl fountain (Sep 7, 2007)

my ex ran off with a blk person(yeah,I have issues)left me to raise two children.few yrs ago my daughter married a hispanic they have two children.even though it didn't wk.theres not 2 children closer to my heart other than my own.when i look at my grandson I don't see nothing but love for him and his sister,they stole my heart the minute I first saw them.it did'nt matter.


----------



## always hunting (Sep 7, 2007)

We are all the same inside. We bleed red, I have seen it in the field.Your blood or mine will help a black, yellow or red it does not matter about skin color.


----------



## always hunting (Sep 7, 2007)

I do not normaly get invoveled with this link. But here goes . I have been wounded twice and i am very thankful to those who gave blood (red). Its funny that blood from a black person will go into a white person with no real sideeffects other than mental.Blood is red ( I have seen it in the field) Blk wht or red. We are the same inside the outside maybe different, but thats  makes the world a great place.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 7, 2007)

habersham hammer said:


> Stay with your kind and color.
> 
> Even animals have more sense than man does sometimes.
> 
> ...



Not to be a jerk here, but your premis is completely off.  All other animals, other than humans, do not have a choice as to whether they attempt to mate or not.  It is instinct.  We have a choice.  Believe me, if I was a beautiful bald eagle, and I had a choice, I would never try to mate with a buzzard.  It is like that old joke.  Only a buzzard would have sex with another buzzard.


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would not disown my kids, but his or her spouse would not be welcome in my house. In case you are wondering my neck is red all the way to the bone.


----------



## jneil (Sep 9, 2007)

I work with a guy whos mama told him, "Don't you be bringin' no white girl home".


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Sep 9, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Grandyoungin's?



God willing Ill never have to cross that bridge.


----------



## jneil (Sep 10, 2007)

What if your future, other race then your own, in-laws own 1000 acres of prime hunting land you can use anytime?


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow. Just read this whole thread and it is interesting to say the least. I think that given a choice, about 99% of all people would choose someone of the same race for their child but guess what, we don't get to choose. I have two young daughters and I hope that one day they find someone that they love and are loved in return. I hope that person treats them with respect, protects them, is hard working, a good father, and all in all is a stand up man. Would I prefer that man to be white? Sure I would, but if ends up being a different race but still fits the qualifications stated above and my daughter really loves this person, he'll be welcome at my table until he shows me otherwise. I could never ever in any circumstance ever imagine a scenario where I would disown my children for any reason in the world.


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Sep 10, 2007)

jneil said:


> What if your future, other race then your own, in-laws own 1000 acres of prime hunting land you can use anytime?



It would not change the way I feel at all and no I would not be hunting there even if it was a 1000 acres in pike county Illoinis


----------



## Milkman (Sep 11, 2007)

Most of those who say they would dis-own a child have never suffered the pain of loosing a child. 
I dont think a senisble person would give up having a relationship with their child no matter what.


----------



## farmasis (Sep 11, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Most of those who say they would dis-own a child have never suffered the pain of loosing a child.
> I dont think a senisble person would give up having a relationship with their child no matter what.



I will second that.


----------



## Dub (Sep 11, 2007)

fishing technician said:


> I'm thankful that God does not judge us by the color of our skin as man so often does.


----------



## SBG (Sep 11, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Most of those who say they would dis-own a child have never suffered the pain of loosing a child.
> I dont think a senisble person would give up having a relationship with their child no matter what.




Amen! God bless you brother.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 12, 2007)

balvarik said:


> My father in law left me his Bass-boat,ATV's,dog's and his guns. !
> 
> Mike



You must be fine soninlaw!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 12, 2007)

balvarik said:


> No,I just treated him no different than I would anyone else.
> With Respect for his years of wisdom and knowing what a day's work is like,he was a farmer.
> 
> Mike



WEll like I said you must be a fine son in law!!!


Most of my inlaws dont have a clue what it takes to gain the respect needed ...........


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 12, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> Most of my inlaws dont have a clue what it takes to gain the respect needed ...........


Start driving a Jeep, things will get better...


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 12, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Start driving a Jeep, things will get better...



Jeep did you say Jeep???? I dont find that word in the KJV.

No wait a minute.....the KJV does talk about "every creeping and crawling thing on earth...."


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 12, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> Jeep did you say Jeep???? I dont find that word in the KJV.




Jeep, There is Only One ...but I prefer the JRV Jeep Rubicon Version myself..and if my kid ever brought a black Suzuki home..I'd disown em...I wouldn't let one of them in my driveway, much less in my garage..


----------



## SBG (Sep 12, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Jeep, There is Only One ...but I prefer the JRV Jeep Rubicon Version myself..and if my kid ever brought a black Suzuki home..I'd disown em...I wouldn't let one of them in my driveway, much less in my garage..



Brother...that is funny right there!


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Sep 12, 2007)

Good Lord, somebody done got the heckles up on a whole bunch of jugheads! I don't know, but they say once you go black,you never look back. On a serious note, I would presume that the vast majority of Woodyites are caucasian, I would be interested to hear what some of the black members thought about this.  I personally have no dog in this fight because I am already married. Who my daughters decide to marry is their decision, I can only raise them as best as the good Lord will help me, and pray they choose a God fearing man who will take care of them as I have. That being said, if anybody ever hurts my girls ( white , black, hispanic, native, etc.) I will kill them.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 13, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Jeep, There is Only One ...but I prefer the JRV Jeep Rubicon Version myself..and if my kid ever brought a black Suzuki home..I'd disown em...I wouldn't let one of them in my driveway, much less in my garage..





I did notice you only quoted a small part of my post.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 13, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> I did notice you only quoted a small part of my post.



yep...i'll be the first to admit I'm just a creepy crawly towed out by grace and kept in throttle by a wife...


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 13, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> yep...i'll be the first to admit I'm just a creepy crawly towed out by grace and kept in throttle by a wife...



Im glad this thread got hijacked!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 13, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> Im glad this thread got hijacked!


carjacked..

it had run its course and left behind much carnage...but I know this beast hasn't seen its last breath...a new batch of impressionables is born every day...


----------



## TTom (Sep 17, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> Im against it. I think you need to stay with your own kind. I have heard people say "God dont see color" Well he does, he separated the Nations. Will it get in the way of salvation, I dont think so, no one said it was a sin. There is just something about nature teaching you things also, cant quiet put my finger on it, but I dont recall a cat and dog mixing



Refreshing the idea already posted cat's and dogs can't mix as they are entirely different species, However Greyhounds and Doberman's mix as do many other breeds of dogs.
We are one species, and had we not been ment to be able to mix races/breeds I'm quite assured that it would have been made impossible for us to reproduce with other races.
Seeing as we can one has to conclude God intended for us to be able to do so.


----------



## jneil (Sep 17, 2007)

TTom said:


> Refreshing the idea already posted cat's and dogs can't mix as they are entirely different species, However Greyhounds and Doberman's mix as do many other breeds of dogs.
> 
> We are one species,



Scientific name idiotidiotidiotidiot Sapien, and their are some people that wish this wasn't so.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 17, 2007)

TTom said:


> Refreshing the idea already posted cat's and dogs can't mix as they are entirely different species, However Greyhounds and Doberman's mix as do many other breeds of dogs.
> We are one species, and had we not been ment to be able to mix races/breeds I'm quite assured that it would have been made impossible for us to reproduce with other races.
> Seeing as we can one has to conclude God intended for us to be able to do so.



OK, when this is in a post, its kind of like 

You can also jump from a cliff, its possible, but did God intend for you to do so?


----------



## hunter_58 (Sep 17, 2007)

balvarik said:


> My wifes departed father use to tell everyone that his "Redskin son in law" was the biggest redneck around.
> When Billy passed away this summer he left his daughter and I the farm operation in SC/NC.
> He left his son's each a house with 20 acres and a check for $75,000.
> But he left his daughter the land which has been in the family since the 1700's.
> ...



That's a dang good story !!!!
It shows how tight a family can, and should be !!


----------



## FishFanatic (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been following this thread since it was started.  I admit I was not surprised to see many responses stating that interracial marriage should not be allowed.  BUT I was surprised to see so many professed Christians take this stance.  I have a feeling that much of it is caused by folks not wanting to give up certain views they were raised on. So they have incorporated those views into their faith. I encourage those Christians in this thread that are against interracial relationships between a Christian of one color and a Christian of another color to self examine/let God show you whether or not your views would be accepted by Jesus.  I had to drop alot of beliefs after I became a Christ follower.  Sure I could have held on to them and tried to incorporate those into my faith....but the fact is, they didn't belong.  Be honest with yourselves, thats all I ask.  And for those that may be wondering why I only address this to professed Christians.....I don't expect non-believers to take up Christian values as long as its within the law.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 18, 2007)

....and the greatest of these is LOVE.


We were put here to love one another.  No gray area there.


MBD


----------



## farmasis (Sep 18, 2007)

TTom said:


> Refreshing the idea already posted cat's and dogs can't mix as they are entirely different species, However Greyhounds and Doberman's mix as do many other breeds of dogs.
> We are one species, and had we not been ment to be able to mix races/breeds I'm quite assured that it would have been made impossible for us to reproduce with other races.
> Seeing as we can one has to conclude God intended for us to be able to do so.



Matter of fact, all dogs were breeded from wolves.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 19, 2007)

*In Love*

I believe people get married becuase they are "in love".  I also believe that people don't get married (or even begin dating first of all, for that matter) unless there a "physical attraction".  So, for a black and white for example to end up in an interracial marriage, they would first have to be in love and physically attracted to each other.

That's just my $0.02 worth.

I can't see myself in that situation.  But I do know an interracial couple and they are both Christian missionaries-- met while at seminary and on the mission field.  I believe they are both strong Christians and I'm sure prayed about their marriage a long time before committing to it.  Knowing the kind of people they are and knowing they would never do anything if God wasn't in it, I'm lead to believe that God probably doesn't have a problem with it.

It's not for me but I don't have a problem with it.

HC


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope I don't step on anybody's toes but, if you disown your OWN children or grandbabies you are a terrible parent! Your job as a parent is to love your children unconditionally, and if you don't I believe you fall short as a parent.IMHO

With that being said if I had a daughter my prefrence would be for her to marry a white man.


----------

